# The Party Pictures!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel getting "all prettied" up for the party!



Puppies everywhere you looked!!






All breeds, not just Maltese!!




More pups with their beautiful moms!!



Pat's back yard



More pups....





Laurel made a special friend! Carol's husband Bill 



McCartney and Bimmer all tired out!!



Lynn and Breeze


Sleepy Summer



Donna d I love her such a nice lady


http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/d...7-43EA-9895-411F8BA87C62_zpscymed7br.jpg.html 

Hubby and me with Laurel and Dewey




Part of the gang. Two different pics were taken 





Me and mine



Our hostess


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A few more

Donna and her beautiful daughter



Laurel making new friends



More of the group


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww wonderful piccies, all those fluffs and their mommies and daddies!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome pictures and it looks like everyone had a great fun.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a fantastic looking group of people!!! Looks as though all of you are having such a great time and the weather is so beautiful too!! Just loved seeing all of those beautiful little fluffs and their Mommies and Daddy's too!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What a beautiful group of people and pooches!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great pictures! Looks like puppy heaven!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Fantastic pictures!!! Looks like everyone is having a great time. Would love to be there someday.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great pix--looks like you guys had a lot of fun and the weather looks great!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How fun! Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great pictures, Deb.It was so nice meeting you. Pat always has a terrific pawty!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Deb...I've been waiting to see photos. Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

chichi said:


> Great pictures, Deb.It was so nice meeting you. Pat always has a terrific pawty!!


It was great meeting you too! What a fun time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome:chili: I ALWAYS look forward to seeing pictures of Pat's party, a lot of Maltese heaven, and a few other's thrown in, love it
I only wish I had names to all the faces:innocent:
Looks like another wonderful party.
Thank you soooo much for the pictures, many of us wish one day to attend
All the beautiful fluffs:wub: and beautiful moms and dad's and God blessed with a beautiful day

THANK YOU PAT FOR BEING SUCH A WONDERFUL FRIEND AND HOSTESS TO ALL OF US. I LOVE YOU GIRLFRIEND


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful pictures - looks like a wonderful party !


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Definitely a party worth attending! Thanks for sharing all the pictures! One day we'll have to hop coasts to visit the A-team's memorable party!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Great pictures! Glad you had a picture perfect day!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What great pics, it looks like you all had so much fun.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love seeing the photos.... as usual , looks like Pat hosted a fun and successful party! I so wish to attend one day!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's hard to go wrong when you have great people, weather, food...and dogs!

But we had too much food!! :blush:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! That looks like so much fun! Beautiful babies and a great view! I would have had to lay on the deck and play with everyone of them!!! I'm a sucker for babies - real and furry! Glad you all had a great time!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I love all the pictures-- it looks like you had so much fun! I'd love to come to one of the puppy parties-- but with them being so close to the Nationals, it makes it difficult for me to arrange. This year fosters and family matters made it truly impractical even though I didn't make the Nationals. Maybe we should also have puppy parties on the west coast each year around September, LOL. 

Pat, I can tell you are an incredible hostess! It looked amazing, and everyone looked like they were having a wonderful time. I'm so happy for everyone who got to go. Somehow, sometime, I really want to attend.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like yall had a wonderful time! Thanks for sharing the pics  .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma and I had a wonderful time! It was nice to meet you, Deb!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I had an amazing wonderful time! Pat's home is beautiful and it is perfect for all the pups to mingle and be safe. She is truly the hostesses with the mostest :wub: Meeting everyone was truly a dream come true. I am still trying to digest who is who but it is all falling into place. Thank Goodness for FB!

McC and Bimmer had a great time meeting all their new friends and told me they cannot wait to see them all again. Here are all the names they remembered and insisted we go back! Abby, Ava, Archie, JJ, Doe Doe, (couldn't forget them two) :smilie_tischkante:Laurel, Dewey, Tyler, Breeze, Cassidy, Summer, Chole, All of the Cloud Clan ( I think I can name each one now and tell them apart) and Emma!! It truly was a dream come true for me and DH really enjoyed himself. 

Thanks Pat, the food was great, the weather was perfect, you are a sweetie pie, and thanks again! :wub::wub::wub: Deb, you did a great job with all the pics!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Deb, for sharing all of the wonderful pictures! 

Pat always does such an amazing job with the puppy parties! And, Pat, you looked amazing in the pictures ... well, you always look beautiful anyway!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pictures Debbie!!! It was a nice surprise to see you there. I am so out of the loop I didn't know you were going. Laurel and Dewey are so breathtaking! You do an amazing job on their coats. It was lovely to meet you and your husband!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Great pictures Debbie!!! It was a nice surprise to see you there. I am so out of the loop I didn't know you were going. Laurel and Dewey are so breathtaking! You do an amazing job on their coats. It was lovely to meet you and your husband!


Tammy, It was so nice meeting you too! I love your little girl she is so beautiful and I know you had your hands full! Bimmer and McC didn't get a chance to mingle down to you, but I did!! :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

chichi said:


> Great pictures, Deb.It was so nice meeting you. Pat always has a terrific pawty!!


Jill, It was nice meeting you too! Dink was so cute and precious and so well behaved. I can't wait to go again next year. Hugs!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful photos of Pat's yearly puppy party!

Many thanks for sharing with us, Debbie! Seems like it was a fantastic day with perfect weather, people and dogs! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great pictures! thanks for sharing. I would have totally loved to be there with you all. Pat's place is so perfect for this fabulous event, and an amazing hostess to boot. Jealous!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Deb! It looks like you guys had so much fun and I am so happy the weather cooperated for you all. Loved looking at all the smiling faces and beautiful furry babies  Pat, I'm thinking you are the Queen of Puppy Pawty's :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fabulous pics. Looks like another successful puppy party!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Chardy said:


> Tammy, It was so nice meeting you too! I love your little girl she is so beautiful and I know you had your hands full! Bimmer and McC didn't get a chance to mingle down to you, but I did!! :wub:


Aww Carol! :wub::wubleasure meeting you also. I was happy to bring Summer with me so everyone got to meet her, but next year I think I"ll leave her home. It was hard for me to mingle and spend time with everyone. There were so many new friends to meet. I wish I got to talk w/everyone longer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - terrific job with the photos. They came out great. I didn't have my computer with me to upload mine and am trying to make a slideshow but darn if work doesn't get in the way. :angry:
It was so wonderful meeting you and Den and Carol and Bill the night before as well as Laurel, Dewey, McCartney and Bimmer. It's always so hard at a big event to get around to people so the night before get together was extra special especially since I've been wanting to meet you for years. :thumbsup: And really great how many men showed up this year. Words getting out how much fun the party is. :chili: 
Pat, as usual, threw another amazing party. She's one of the few hostesses who seems to enjoy her own parties which is a gift!! It all looked so gorgeous, Jim loved his yearly kayaking off the dock and so much fun to taste all of the food people brought. And what's most amazing is how well that many dogs got along. Barely a skirmish to be seen or heard. :innocent: Poor Tyler is still sleeping the weekend off!! After the smoke detector battery alert going off TWICE (once at 2:30am) and the party, he's out for the count.
Thanks again for the pix and Pat, I can never thank you enough!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BTW, Bill looks like he's photobombing Pat and Ava on that last shot in the OP. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - terrific job with the photos. They came out great. I didn't have my computer with me to upload mine and am trying to make a slideshow but darn if work doesn't get in the way. :angry:
> It was so wonderful meeting you and Den and Carol and Bill the night before as well as Laurel, Dewey, McCartney and Bimmer. It's always so hard at a big event to get around to people so the night before get together was extra special especially since I've been wanting to meet you for years. :thumbsup: And really great how many men showed up this year. Words getting out how much fun the party is. :chili:
> Pat, as usual, threw another amazing party.  She's one of the few hostesses who seems to enjoy her own parties which is a gift!! It all looked so gorgeous, Jim loved his yearly kayaking off the dock and so much fun to taste all of the food people brought. And what's most amazing is how well that many dogs got along. Barely a skirmish to be seen or heard. :innocent: Poor Tyler is still sleeping the weekend off!! After the smoke detector battery alert going off TWICE (once at 2:30am) and the party, he's out for the count.
> Thanks again for the pix and Pat, I can never thank you enough!!!




It was wonderful to meet you Sue, and beautiful Tyler, and Jim. Tyler is as beautiful in person as in pictures. I agree it was hard to get around to meet everyone, so it was nice to have a little meet up before. Carol and Bill were a lot of fun, and we enjoyed their company too. And ohhh do I love her dogs!!

I didn't put the names with faces on the pictures, as I wasn't sure about some as who was who. 

Pat did an awesome job on her party and was the perfect hostess. I am so glad that Den and I got a chance to go!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> BTW, Bill looks like he's photobombing Pat and Ava on that last shot in the OP. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Yes! I believe that he was!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes! I believe that he was!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


That pic is all the proof I needed of what a great time he had after he expressed to all of my family and friends that I was "Dragging" him to a dog party -- I bet he goes next year with or without me... :blush:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Deb, it was such a pleasure meeting you! I hope next year, you decide to come again! Laurel and Dewey are both beautiful pups!


----------

